# 622 software update page?



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Dish used to have a page with the latest softwae updates. I'd be interested to know if a page like that still exists for 622 updates, so I can keep track of what's coming!
Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

or watch Darkman's looong thread


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB has an equivalent page, based on info from that page, at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/software.htm.

I try to keep up with summarizing the user experience combined with the release notes at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/622sw.htm. Any help filling the gaps (your favorite bug, which version fixed an "unresolved" bug, etc.) would be greatly appreciated.

Of course you'll be watching this forum as we try to figure out what it all means!


----------

